# 12.5 brisket done in 5 hours..WTH



## lazman (Oct 24, 2016)

Recently smoked my second brisket on my oklahoma joe highland. This one has stumped me as I was prepared to have this take upwards of 18 hours. Started at 9pm at 230 degrees with a couple of temp fluctuations that never went above 260 for any length of time. This brisket went to 165 within almost 2 hours and reached 195 between the point and flat within 5 hours. Was done so fast had to wrap and in towel and cooler until next day as we meant to have for dinner. To my surprise we found the brisket to be very tender and would have to rate the taste an overall good rating. How is it possible for this packer to have cooked so fast and without a stall at all?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2016)

It happens. Every piece of meat is different.

But your right, that is very fast.

Al


----------



## betaboy (Oct 24, 2016)

That is speedy! Sounds/looks like it still turned out good for you though!


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 25, 2016)

What was you using for fuel...Wood/charcoal?
5 hours is pretty fast for a 12lb brisket. Looks like you have a nice bark on your brisket.


----------



## wade (Oct 25, 2016)

It is not just the final temperature that is important when cooking brisket, it is how long it is at or around that temperature. As you wrapped it in the cooler overnight the wrapped storing time was all part of the cooking process. In effect although you are only counting the "cooking" time from 9pm till 1am (5 hours), it was actually continuing to cook, breaking down the collagen, for a significant portion of the resting time - anything up to a further 12 hours. If you had tried to cut and serve it after only the first 5 hours I think you would have been very disappointed.


----------

